# Singapore Uber Grab car insurance



## TE Dude (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi i am renting out cars to Uber / Grab drivers and is keen in reducing insurance costs.
For some reasons, car insurance in singapore is skyrocketing

1) i saw this car insurance guide in singapore to reduce car insurance costs. Can I ask if most Grab/Uber drivers, do you guys buy full comprehensive insurance for your car?

2) Also if the rental car agencies provide Extra personal accident insurance to drivers, is it a big bonus? will u guys prefer such an agreement where the rental car agency give this Personal Accident coverage for free?


----------



## littlesassy (Jun 23, 2017)

TE Dude said:


> Hi i am renting out cars to Uber / Grab drivers and is keen in reducing insurance costs.
> For some reasons, car insurance in singapore is skyrocketing
> 
> 1) i saw this car insurance guide in singapore to reduce car insurance costs. Can I ask if most Grab/Uber drivers, do you guys buy full comprehensive insurance for your car?
> ...


I personally will prefer personal accident to add.
I am worried if my passenger is injured, he/she will sue me.

He will probably sue uber though. uber is richer.


----------



## TE Dude (Jun 24, 2017)

thanks.
i was hoping that uber drivers will appreciate the additional of personal accident cover to rental cars


----------

